# Sad story out of CA



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too sad. I hope someone is able to save them.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Such a sad story...those poor dogs.


----------

